# Man, hacked again?!?!?



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

This is getting redicules. This is the first time I've actually seen us when we've been hacked, though.

"Cmaster4, ELANGBANDEL, Muka^Tembok Sitaboyan, Rut from #BATAMHACKER IRC.DAL.NET [email protected] Cmaster4, ELANGBANDEL, Muka^Tembok Sitaboyan, Rut from #BATAMHACKER IRC.DAL.NET [email protected]"

This is what I'm getting at the top of the site.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I was wondering why it is in the style drop down menu to?
Can't be much of a hacker if they can't do anything more them play little games with a forums webstie, what a wanna be huh.....


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah but its annoying


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

the hacker also left a picture where the aqua rank button is.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

his name is Charles Ganteng


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

i vote for new firewalls!


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, that's what the photo is named... There's no way to tell if it's actually him or not. I sure wouldn't sign a hacking attempt with my own name or photo...

Here's a copy of the photo undistorted... Anybody know him?


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

he's ugly!!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, that'll show him AFG


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

Why is this place getting hacked nearly every day?? No other fish sites I go to are having this problem. :shock: 


Kim


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually my fish forum was taken all the way down awhile back. Its now up and running but just the basic. I have not put much time back into it yet. 

His photo does look like a prison photo. Looks like he is getting ready for a long life behind bars. :lol:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

why would he put a picture of himself? :chair:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

ur right AFG....he's an ugly piece of poop.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

man what is this?
http://www.fishforums.com/phpBB/viewforum.php?f=29


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

the forum presents a serious vulnerability, consequenting in acess priviliges given by moderators non authorized???????????


maybe? I have no idea what language that is, looks like spanish. jus a complete guess what it means.

his email I googles: http://www.tcf.ua.edu/pipermail/ccisrg/2003-March/000000.html

university of alabama, so we know he's not very smart....j/k


----------



## Mark (Jan 16, 2005)

It has nothing to do with moderators. It is the script. Hackers are able to inject things into it. I have to sit down and upgrade it until hackers come up with another method.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

oh, I see. so is the mail man the guy that injected it? I emailed him and asked what it meant anyway.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wow yah he is really ugly


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Probably not even "him". I doubt someone would post their personal info online. His name, and photo is probably his "trademark" image. Whatever.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

well amazingly he responded to my emails, he's italian and says there are flaws int he website that hackers can easily abuse. he says he used admin priviliges to insert the warning. he also says he did this to a crapload of other sites. I think its more than one hacker doing this.

he's actually pretty polite.

edit: he also says he doesnt have modified or deleted files. if that matters, i dunno what it means.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

> he's actually pretty polite.



Wasn't he on America's Most wanted or maybe Cops? 

I dout a hacker is going to come right out and take credit for something like that,,,
If that was the case, he could be turned in and shut down for awhile,
And one other thing, he don;t look like an Italian, I've all the Rocky movies 50 times and he looks nothing like that, LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah my bf is 100% Italian and he looks nothing like that..


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

> I dout a hacker is going to come right out and take credit for something like that,,,


You'd be surprised, check out "Zone-H". Hackers log their attacks there to "proof" to the world what they can do ... so no other hacker can take credit for their "work". Honor among thieves ... I guess


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

They have no real life, so they turn their "work" into making other peoples lives miserable. And many hackers say they just do what they do to expose flaws in the system, etc. But to me, that is bull. That’s like saying "I ran the car into the daycare to prove there was safety flaws in the design". You cannot destroy the property of others in the name of honor, that is ridiculous.


----------



## LittlePuff (Jan 17, 2005)

The other things that he had put into the site were in Italian.

Kim


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree if they were truly wanting to help they would email the site owner and inform them along with the company that programs the software and tell them of the flaws. But creating more work by forcing the owner to fix the hacks and then update does not sound like it is a "honerable" thing to do. :?


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed 1000%.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Didn't say it was honorable to deface sites. 

Although most security flaws are discovered when hackers (skilled coders that find security flaws within applications) do their thing ... they do inform the maker of the application of whatever they discovered and in some cases are even hired by the developer or network/site owner to do so. Like the exploit in the case here, it's been known for a while, and it's been fixed in the script for like over a month and has also been widely publicized. Which leaves the ball in the user's side of the court to apply the fixes/updates so crackers (criminal hackers or script kiddies who commit crimes with their activities, not the ones that discovered the flaw to begin with) cannot take advantage of the situation like they've done here. Those guys just do it because they can and they are the ones who are doing this for bragging rights and not much else.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Like I said, they're still losers with no life. I pity them, almost.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I Pity The Fool! haha


----------

